# PSVITA for NIDS



## Ninjurai (Mar 31, 2010)

pretty simple i bought a psvita and dont want it.... metal gear solid hd collection doesnt come out til december and i am just gonna get one later... so you trade me some nids and i send you a psvita and pay for shipping up to you msg me and ill give you my phone number so we can talk it over.


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Hate to be that guy...but this seems like a hell of a good deal wish i still had nids.....and a playstation......


----------

